
Watch quadrocopters autonomously weave a rope bridge you can walk on - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/watch-flying-machines-weave-a-rope-bridge-you-can-walk-on/
======
breakingcups
Okay, that was actually pretty cool. I had no idea we were at a point were
such control was possible. I would've thought the drones would get tangled in
the rope when adding the stabilizers.

~~~
brador
Well it is a windless "perfect" lab environment. A strong gust or anything
going wrong would still quickly ruin their day.

Still the best thing i've seen today though!

